# big d



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

happy birf day .. how old are yea 29 lol:beat:AAARRTYY:AAARRTYY::fest30::band:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link Phree


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

:birthday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY d here's your present!!:lawz::lawz::lawz::lawz: Everyone can use a new set of shoes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Go BigD, it's yer burfday!
We gonna party like its yer burfday


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAPY BDAY! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:bax::bax::bax::bax:Happy B-day!

and here's you another set of shoes for your ride.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ which arent as good as the first set given!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

feliz cumpleanos


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:haha: What he said! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it just my computer resolution or does that second set of shoes look like it's got studded tires just for D?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awwww - thanks guys...you've made my day! 

Hey Sweeper & Driller, how'd you know I needed new tires?

IBBruin - I'll have to check out the link when I get home. I can't see it at work. I'm sure you'll get another reply to that one.

Just for the record, I'm 39 & holding...for...let's see...um 4 years now. Told you I'd never grow up.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Is it just my computer resolution or does that second set of shoes look like it's got studded tires just for D?


Cooool - I can take those out in the snow.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> awwww - thanks guys...you've made my day!
> 
> Hey Sweeper & Driller, how'd you know I needed new tires?
> 
> ...


then you can see mine either!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

happy b-day atleast you aint over the hill yet hahahaha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> Just for the record, I'm 39 & holding...for...let's see...um 4 years now. Told you I'd never grow up.


That would make me and you the old folks around here then. I'll be 49 in December. (Walker and P425 insert old joke here)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you kidding? Are you not familure w/ the story in the bible about the kids who were making fun of the old bald dude, and a she-bear came down and ate them both.... I aint making fun of no one! 
























:bigok: Even if they are OLD as DIRT :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Happy burfday


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> then you can see mine either!!


Hey....great cake!!!
How'd you do that??


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> That would make me and you the old folks around here then. I'll be 49 in December. (Walker and P425 insert old joke here)


49 - now *THAT'S* old...I'm only 43
j/k - what's a few years between friends


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

isnt that close to hip breakin' age?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You'll all be here one day ......... if your as lucky as we are. Just keep breathing.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

happy birthday Big D


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a big bash or something nice. Do they have cake in Canada? Sorry I had to.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy birthday :bigok::WAYV::birthday:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

happy b-day


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> You'll all be here one day ......... if your as lucky as we are. Just keep breathing.


You tell 'em!

The trick is to get as old as we are and to still look as good


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the greetings, graphics, etc. 

You're the best!

:You_Rock_Emoticon:  :first: :biggrin:

:WAYV:

:mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> You tell 'em!
> 
> The trick is to get as old as we are and to still look as good


my grandpa says this!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Your grampa speaks the truth!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My sister went to a school function for her 17-year-old and met the parents & grandparents of one of his classmates. The grandparents were only slightly older than her (she's 55). She just about lost it when she realized she was old enough to be the grandmother of her own son.

Hey, wasn't there a song called "I'm my own grandpa"?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Happy Birthday, hope you have a big bash or something nice. Do they have cake in Canada? Sorry I had to.


Yup, the cake was brought it in by canoe and portaged over the land. Some poor sap had to hike it over the Rockie Mountains, then it was horseback the rest of the way. It's the last time I order an ice cream cake for delivery


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea but normally only applies in Alabama.


----------

